# LC's MAC collection...serious mac porn ahead. Pic Heavy



## LC (Jun 17, 2010)

So twice I year I have to do "Inventory" of all my makeup for my insurance company. I have to take pics of everything as proof of what I have, and I have to calculate how much it's worth so that I know how much insurance coverage I need. This time I also wrote down the names of all the colors for you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 Foundations...




*1st Row:*Studio Fix Fluids: nc15, nc20, nc25, nc30,  nc30, nc35, nc40, nc45, nc55
Hyper Real Foundations: nc200, nc300,  nc400, nw200
Studio Sculpt Foundations: nc25, nc35
*2nd  row:* Studio Fix Fluids: nw15, nw20, nw25, nw25, nw30, nw35,  nw40, nw45, nw55
Mineralized Foundation nc25
Select Tint  Foundation nw20, nc30
Face & Body Bronzer
Studio Stick  Foundations: n15, nc27, nw15, nw23
Bronzing Sticks (x2): Rose D'or





*Top Row:* Full Coverage Foundation nw45
OCC  Airbrush Foundations
Pro Performance HD airbrush makeup in White
Pro  Performance Airbrush Cleaner (x2)
Face & Body foundationsL c2,  c4, n5
*Bottom Row:* Fix +, Charged Water (x3), Matte  Cream (x2), Prep & Prime Skin, To The Beach Bronze Body Oil
Studio  Mist Foundations: Light, Light, Medium
Studio Mist Blushes: Misty  Pink, Mystical Bronze, Peach Spritz

*blushes*











*Top row:* Get Away Bronze, Hipness. Blushcremes:  Blossoming, Uncommon, Sweet William, Fancy Ray, Summer Lily
*2nd  row:* Blushcremes: Brit Wit, Brit Wit, Cherche, Lune, Hunger  red, Hunger Red, Maidenchant
*3rd row:* Loose Beauty  Powder blushes: Soft Flame, Tenderdusk. 
GlimmerShimmers: Sweet &  Shy (x2), Fashion Leader, Nothing Sweeter, On the Town. 
Powder  Blushes: Norweigan Wood, X-Rocks, Shy Angel, Harmony, AfterDusk, Gentle  (MB), Tippy (BPB)
*4th Row:* Pearlizer Sheer Pigments:  Apripeach, Opulent, Pearlette
Gel Blush: Just a Pinch.
Cheek Hue:  Raisinesque
Shade Bender: Irridescently 
*Neutral Blushes*





*1st Row: *Tenderling,  Harmony, Taupe
*2nd Row: *Eversun, Honour, Emote

*Dark Pink Blushes*





*1st Row:* Desert Rose,  Mocha, Fashion Frenzy
*2nd Row: *Dolly Mix, Frankly  Scarlett, Full Fuschia

*Light Pink Blushes*





*1st Row:* Shy Angel,  Hipness, Style
*2nd Row:  *Cute, Desirious, Joyous 

*Dark Blushes*





*1st Row: *Raizen, Blunt,  Bikini Blush
*2nd Row: *Serenely, Flirt & Tease,  Dirty Plum

*Powders and  Mineralized Skin Finishes*





*1st Row:*Blot Powders:  Light, Medium Dark. 
Irridescent Pressed Powders: Vervacious (fafi),  Sassed Up (fafi), Belightful, Delicacy
Select Sheer Pressed Powders:  nw25, nw43, nc45
Hyper Real  Pressed Powder: Medium
*2nd Row* Mineralized Skin Finishes: Stereo Rose, Mellow Rave  (highlighter), Shimpagne x2, Petticoat, New Vegas
*3rd Row:* Beauty Powders: Yogamode, Tahitian Sand,  Soft Dew
*4th Row:* Bronzers:  Refined Enriched Bronze, Refined Golden, Matte Bronze
*Right  Row: *Sheer Myster Powders: Light x2, Medium x2 from Stylists  and Couture Collections

*Loose Powders and  Foundation Powders*





*1st Row:* 
Chromacake:  Primary Yellow
Select Sheer Loose Powders: nc15, nc30, nc40, nc45,  nw25, nw45
Loose Set Powders: Deep Peach and Translucent
Loose  Blot Powder: Deep
*2nd Row:* Mineralized  Skin Finish Naturals: Light, Light Medium, Medium, Medium Plus, Medium  Dark, Medium Deep, Deep Dark
*3rd Row: 
*Studio Fix  Powders: nw15, nc20, nc35, nw35, nw45
Studio Tech: Nw43,  Moistureblend  Foundations: nc30, nw20

*Concealers*





 Select Cover Up Concealer: nw15, nw30
Studio Finish Concealers:  nw15, nw20, nw25 x2, nw35 x2, nc42
Studio Touch Up: nc15
Studio  Stick Concealers: nc15, nc45
Select Moisture Cover Concealers: nc45,  nc50, nw45 
Studio Lights: Ideal Pink, Smooth Spice

*Paints and Paint  Pots*





*Paint Pots:* Otherworldly,  Rollockin, Delft, Landscape Green (chromaline), Greenstroke,  Blackground, Fresco Rose, Artifact, Coral Crepe, Indianwood, Groundwork
*Paints  *: Graphito x2, Blue Boy, Bamboon, Tan Ray, Artjam x2
Prep &  Prime Eye Medium x2 

*Cream Colour Bases*





 Cream Colour Bases: Bamboo, Reel Red, Sundrenched, Cooled Pink, Madly  Magenta, Brown
Cream Colour Base Palette: top row: Style Black,  empty, Hush, Green Stroke, Cooled Pink 
bottom row: empty,  premeditated, rich coral, pearl, bamboo, midtone sepia, brown

*Brow Stuff and  Liquid Liners *





 Brow Set: Dressed, Show Off.  Brow Finisher: Brunette, Blonde
Liquid  Last Liners: Pewter Pink, Point Black, Ink!, Blue Herizon, Aqualine,  Greenpay, Inkspill, Powerplum,  Fuschiaism, Pink Craft, Visionaire, Auto  Orange, Molten Sol, Coco Bar
Penultimate Liner in black

*Liners*





*1st Row: *Fluidline:  Silverstroke, Uppity, Non  Conformist, Haunting, Royal Wink, Lithograph, Macroviolet, Ostentatious,  Night Fish,  Blacktrack x2, Jadeye
*2nd Row:*  Eye  Kohls:  Minted x2, Smolder, Feline, Violet Underground, Blooz, Hyacinth,  Lichen, Orpheus, Raven, Foxy Lady, Teddy, Coffee
Powerpoint liners:  Bountiful Brown, Hand Forged
Technakohl liners: Earthline, Antiquity,  Foxtail
Soft Sparkle Liners: Reflecto, Goldenaire, Peacocked
Float  on By, Fascinating x2, Chromagraphic nc15/nw20, Chromagraphic  nw25/nc30, Chromagraphic nc42

*Lip Pencils*





 Lip Pencils: Oak, Cork, Chestnut x3, Test Pattern, Girlfriend, Lure,  Subculture x2, Dervish, Cranberry x3, Redd, Beet, Brick, Vino x2,  Quartz, Currant, Plum, Magenta x2, Grape, Temperature Rising, Life's a  Breeze
Lipglass Pencils:  Neutralzone x2, Part Nude x2, Brickmate,  Plumlike, Pink Edge, Red Stroke, Rosebound
Cremestick Liners: Red  Enriched x2, Smoothberry, Naked Rose, Creme Sherry, Cushy, Honey B, Pink  treat, Sublime Culture x2

*Lipsticks *





*Lipstick Palettes*
*RED*





*top row: CB96,  Rozz Revival, Berry Boost, Power House, Liza Red
bottom row: Overich, Morange, Rouge Noir, Tassle,  Russian Red*

*BROWN* 




*top row: Deep  Love, Ruby Darling, Back To Del Rio, Tropical Resort, Plastique
bottom  row: Russe, Underplay,  Indie Girl, Guilty Kiss, Siss*

*PINK*





*top row:  Underworld, Deep  Attraction, Odyssey, Red Essence, Pomp Adorable
bottom row: *Bourbon,  Marvelous!, unknown, Fun Fun, Stop-n-Glo

*RED LIPSTICKS*






 Lady Danger, Tassle, Ruby Woo, Hot Tahiti, Sci-Fidelity, Dolce, Chic,  3D, Amorous, Overtly Plum, Eclipse

*BORING PINK  LIPSTICKS*





 Cosmo, Entwined, Birds of A Feather x3, Tease Me, Plum Dandy, Lamé,  Twig, Sharp Beige, Plum FM, Syrup, Pink Maribu

*LIGHT PINK  LIPSTICKS*





 Wuss, Razzmatazzle, 3n, Ahoy There, Pink Plaid x2, Strange Hybrid,  Pervette, Snob x2

*FUN PINK LIPSTICKS*





 Saint Germain, Angeldish, Impassioned, Vivacious, Show Orchid, Fun n  Sexy (scraping out of the bottom now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Lazy Day x3, Plum Like

*BROWN LIPSTICKS*





 unknown, Hug Me, Teddy Bare, Half n Half, Luv & Lust,  Deep In  Love, Deep Love, X-S, 5n, Dense, Mellow Flame, Roam Free




*METALLIC BROWN  LIPSTICKS*





 Eurotica, Honeymoon, Coconutty, Liquid Platinum, Strength,  Antiquitease, Mahogany x4, Tortilla Tan

*NUDE LIPSTICKS*





 Nada, Guilty Kiss, Sunsonic, Foil, Myth, Daslu, Goddess, Pirouette,  Rio Babe, Fleshpot, Classical, Deceptive, unknown, Not So Innocent,  Blonde on Blonde, Nouveau Frou, Flutterby

*CORAL LIPSTICKS*





 Vibrant O, Beachbound x2, Costa Chic, Exhibitionist, Just, Bourbon,  Poppy Hop x2, Thrills x3, Aristochic, Coral Coordinate, Ruling Class

*PURPLE LIPSTICKS*





 A Rose, Tease Me, High Top, Full Blown, Euroflash x3, Violetta,  Rebel, Strange & Exotic, Push Up Plum, Frosti, Heartbeat, Hipster


*OTHER LIPSTICKS*




 Stylistics: Soft Pout x2, Stylistics x2, The Scene, Influential (from  Couture Collection)
Slimshines: Brudeaux, Grenadine, Assertive,  Cocomotion
Mattenes: Night Violet, Midnight Media, Immodest x2, You  Say Tomato 

*Pro  Longwears*





 Custom Rose, Betwixt x2, Boss Brown x2, Roller Derby, Cling Peach,  Fine & Mellow, Alta Moda x2, Lasting Lust, Perpetuate, For Keeps,  Go-Vin-Go, Passion Preserved, Nightrose, Hot Tomato, unknown, Lover's  Lust, Luv 4-ever, Durashell

*Random Lip Stuff*





 Glitz Glosses: Foreign Intrigue, Romaneo, Embellish
Tinted Lip  Conditioner: Smoothing Beige
Tinted Lip Conditioner Stick: Mon Cherry
Lipmix:  Burgundy, Red, Pink, Violet

*Lipglasses* 






*Reds*





 Mauro, Technobeet, Tres [email protected], Auto De Femme x2, Avarice, Red Romp,  Squeeze It, Push it Up, Sunmetal, Pop Mode




*browns*





 Nothingless, Nice Buzz, Gold Charm, 2n, Uber Peach, Bronzibar, Dusk,  Bliss Me, 4n, Factory Made, Oh Baby, Wet Wild & Wonderful, Optical,  Pink Cloud


*Light Pinks*





 Luminary, Elaborate, Underage, Early Bloomer, Prrr, Pastel Polish,  Oyster Girl, Bodymind, Morning Glory, Bountiful, Prize Petal


*Pink and Purple*





 Lustrewhite, Heart Throb, Glisterine, Zazoom, Crystal Rose,  Splashing, Totally It, Hothouse, Nico, Atmospheric, Oversexed, Light My  Fire, Joyberry, Bazarrish, Corsette


*Corals*





 Springbean, Dreamstate, She's a Star, Vital Spark, Ole Mango, Orange  Obscene, Silly Girl, Flurry of Fun, Fold & Tuck, Culture Clash, In  3d, Pink Grapefruit, Lychee Luxe, Hot Chrome, Russian Red, Wondershine




*Lip Varnish, Lip  Gelees, and others*





*1st Row:* 
Lip Varnishes: Pink Patina, Speed  Demon, Hard Coral, Warning!
See Thru Lip Color: Lovin' it Light, Not  So Shy!
Dazzlecreme: Doin it Up. DazzleGlasses: Funtabulous, Baby  Sparks. Lip Lacquers: Babied, Pink Velvet
Lipglass Stain: Electron  Pink, Chic Mates
*2nd Row*: Stylistics Lipglass:  Witty, Taste Maker, Couture
Lip Gelees: Slicked Pink, Lil Sizzler,  Cello Pink, Lubelu, Valentine's, Who's That Lady 


*Multi Use Glosses*





 Platinum, Chartreuse, San Tan x2, Violet x2, Rosy Coral x3, Orange  Cream x2, Honey Beige, Clear Red, Duo Rose, Little Pink, Pulse Pink,  Gloss, Sparkle Gold
Gloss Palette: Same colors as above

*Mascara*





 Prep & Prime Lash, Loud Lash Black, Zoom Black x2, Zoomlash Raven  Blue, Zoomlash Wildly Flirtatious, Zoom Fast Black Lash, Plushlash  Brownette, Plushlash Plushblack x2
*Pigments*






*1st Row: *Accent Red, Pinked Mauve, Heritage Rouge,  Rose, All Girl, Mega Rich, Copper Sparkle, Old Gold, Gold Stroke
*2nd  Row:* Sweet Sienna, Mauvement, Reflected Blackened Red, Melon,  Deck Chair, Jardin Aires, Sunpepper, Cocomotion 
*3rd Row*:  Vanilla, Pink Opal, Provence, Frozen White, Reflects Transparent Teal,  Fairylite, Reflects Gold 

*Pigments*






*1st Row: *Spiritualize, Jewel Marine, Golden Olive,  Copperized, Pastorale, Reflects Antique Gold, Dark Soul
*2nd  Row:* Steel Blue, Azreal Blue, Blue Storm, Cornflower, Violet,  Rocking Orange, Gold
*3rd Row*: Pigment Vials:  Reflects Gold, Dazzleray, Forest Green, Naval Blue, Sifted Silver,  Reflects Blue
Blue Brown, Fantastical (All Over Gloss)

*Skin Care and  Removers*





 Wipes x2, Brush Cleanser x2, Gently Off Eye and Lip Remover,  MoistureGleam x3, Turquatic Perfume, Moisturelush Moisturizer,  Moisturelush eye cream, Oil Control Lotion x2, Lightful Serum

*Airbrush*
*



*
 Iwata Studio Series Smart Jet and Eclipse Airbrush Gun

*Brushes*
*



*
 1st Row: 150, 116, 109, 168 x3, 184, 131, 190 x2, 188 x2, 187 x2
2nd  Row: 249, 252 x2, 242 x2, 224 x2, 217 x3, 219, 204, 205, 239 x3, 213  x2, 228, 316, 318, stylistics lip brush, 263, 266 x2
3rd Row, 181,  lip wands, lash curler,  tweezers, mascara wands

 and lastly...
*Shadows*
*



*
*



*
 Mineral Eye Shadows: Illusionary, Creamy, Whim, Silver Fog.  Metal X:  Cyber, Fusion Gold
Cobalt, Ochre Style, Corduroy, Gold Mine,  Freshwater x2, Beautiful Iris x2, Violet Trance x4
Random Quad:  Wondergrass, Shimmermoss, Stars n Rockets, Stately Black
Fafi Eyes 2  Quad

* Palettes...*



*Black and Grey*





*1st Row:* Carbon, Black Tied, Soot, Show Stopper,  Crystal
*2nd Row*: Typography, Cloud Burst, Knight  Divine, Smut, Electra
*3rd Row*: Nehru, Pandamonium,  Silver Ring, Club, Idol Eyes



*Dark Brown*





*1st Row:* Espresso, Concrete, Satin Taupe,  Sensualize, A Little Folie
*2nd Row*: Corduroy, Hard  To Please, Prepped For Glamour, Dark Edge, Folie
*3rd Row*:  Ground Brown, Brown Down, Handwritten, Take Wing, Take Wing


*Medium Brown*





*1st Row:* Omega, Behold, Symmetry, Cosmic, Charcoal  Brown
*2nd Row*: Wedge, Copperplate, Honesty, Texture,  Woodwinked
*3rd Row*: Innuendo, Restless, Honey Lust,  Snappy, unknown


*Darker Beiges*





*1st Row:* Bold as Gold, Retrospeck, Bamboo, Ochre  Style, Seedling
*2nd Row*: Rose Blanc, Femme Fi, Tete a  Tint, Girl Meets Boy, Mineralize
*3rd Row*: Hush,  Nano Gold, Hey, Soba, Modelette




*Light Beiges and  Whites*





*1st Row:* Crystal Avalanch, Forgery, Vanilla, Nylon,  Almond Icing
*2nd Row*: Gesso, Vellum, Blanc Type,  Ricepaper, Vex
*3rd Row*: White Frost, Cloud Bound,  Vapour, Brule, Pleasure Purr




*Yellow and  Yellow-Greens*





*1st Row:* empty, Goin' Bananas, Canary Yellow, Sour  Lemon, Overgrown
*2nd Row*: empty, Chrome Yellow,  Bright Sunshine, Sweet & Punchy, Eyepopping
*3rd Row*:  empty, Goldenrod, Goldmine, Summer Neutral, Lucky Green




*Greens*





*1st Row:* You're Fresh, Pagan, Bio Green, Green  Gamin', Kelly
*2nd Row*: Pale Straw, Lime,  Wondergrass, Greensmoke, Newly Minted
*3rd Row*:  Lustre Leaf, Swimming, Humid, Velmetmoss, Bottle Green




*Teals*





*1st Row:* Wonderfull, Turquatic, Sky Blue, Haunting,  Prose and Fancy
*2nd Row*: Aqua, Gulf Stream, Parrot,  Big T, Sugar Blue
*3rd Row*: Aquadisiac, Storm Watch,  Storm Watch, Plumage, Steamy




*Blues*





*1st Row:* Contrast, Fade, Chill Blue, Alum, Moon's  Reflection
*2nd Row*: Freshwater, Atlantic Blue,  Cobalt, Midnight Blue, Felt Blue
*3rd Row*: Electric  Eel, Prankster, Blue Storm, Naval, Prussian




*Violet Blues*





*1st Row:* Digit, Li'Lily, Beautiful Iris, Satellite  Dreams, Memorabilia
*2nd Row*: Little Minx, Fertile,  Parfait Amour, Violet Trance, Stylin'
*3rd Row*:  Thunder, Shadowy Lady, Cassette, Graphology, Indian Ink




*Plums*





*1st Row:* Shale, Hepcat, Sketch, empty, Bravado
*2nd  Row*: Demi Sweet, Fig 1, Chrimsonette, Trax, Cranberry
*3rd  Row*: Plum, Deep Damson, Agate, Beauty Marked, Falling Star




*Pinky Purples*





*1st Row:* Very Violet, Up At Dawn, Perky, Sushi  Flower, Angel Cake
*2nd Row*: Creme De Violet, Melton  Mauve, Playful, Passionate, Free To Be
*3rd Row*:  Stars N Rockets, Floral Fantasy, Romping, Poste Haste, Expensive Pink




*Light Pink*





*1st Row:* Taupeless, Whistle, Gateaux, Mink Pink,  Banshee
*2nd Row*: Tickles, Baby Petals, Scene 1,  Gleam, Pink Venus
*3rd Row*: Mancatcher, Pen n Pink,  Neutral Pink, Rose, Da Bling




*Coral*





*1st Row:* Motif, Straw Harvest, Love Bud, Sand &  Sun, D'bohemia
*2nd Row*: Fab n Flashy, Samoa Silk,  Sun Poison, Hot Hot Hot, Paradisco
*3rd Row*: Orange,  Red Brick, Shockwave, Coral, Coppering


----------



## chocokitty (Jun 17, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## ms. kendra (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow, what a huge collection! I was almost wishing this was a sale thread...lol.

I appreciate you listing the names of all the colors too!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 17, 2010)

*Awesome* collection! I loved looking through all the pictures... Especially the shadows


----------



## minnie_moo (Jun 17, 2010)

Your collection is amazing, thanks for sharing!


----------



## marajode (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow..

I need a cigarette!


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 17, 2010)

Absolutely to die for! *drool*


----------



## christinakate (Jun 17, 2010)

Absolutely amazing. One of the best collections i've seen.


----------



## Senoj (Jun 17, 2010)

Very impressive! I like how you have everything organized by color.


----------



## Maja (Jun 17, 2010)

Whoa, what a collection! I'd love to play with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
And thank you for listing all the product names!


----------



## Meimei91 (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow! Amazing collection, thanks so much for showing it, must've taken you forever to get pictures of everything!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 17, 2010)

Your collection is amazing!!!!


----------



## highheels (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marajode* 

 
_Wow..

I need a cigarette!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_

 

LOL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You said it - wooooweeeee!   Thanks so much for sharing - that is some _serious_ MAC pron


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 17, 2010)

im sweating jealousy.


----------



## User38 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I have to do an inventory for my work also and it is a true pain in the ass.  I see you mark lippies with nail polish too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. 

it is worse for me I think because I have many different lines and the palettes are different sizes, shapes and coded differently...the lippies are all wacko because the sizes and shapes are different. 

I think I am now calling for a Uniform Code of Cosmetics packaging
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) !!!

loved it, thanks so much!


----------



## Luiza_T (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 18, 2010)

Great collection! 

Question, did you use the blow dry method to get your lipsticks into the palettes? If so just how much does it change the texture of the product? I've been wanting to try this but I'm a little concerned it might jack up my lippies.


----------



## LC (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Strawberrymold* 

 
_Great collection! 

Question, did you use the blow dry method to get your lipsticks into the palettes? If so just how much does it change the texture of the product? I've been wanting to try this but I'm a little concerned it might jack up my lippies._

 
I put the plastic insert in the microwave for about a minute...it doesn't change the texture a bit


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jun 18, 2010)

Holy Cow Batman!  What a collection - I am loving it!  My faves are:  the Blushcreme in Maidenchant, the Glitz Gloss in Romaneo and the Pigment in Jewel Marine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





God, I wish I had started collecting MAC earlier!  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Kragey (Jun 18, 2010)

I love that you can see how much you use of each product via these photos. I definitely see some pans here!


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jun 19, 2010)

Amazing! Glad to see that I am not the only one who has many back ups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## miss-lilly (Jun 20, 2010)

Amazing collection! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 20, 2010)

I love your collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 20, 2010)

Now that is some serious, hard core mac porn. respect


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 21, 2010)

That was definitely some MAC porn right there! All I can say is WOW!


----------



## SHEloveMACnGOLD (Jun 22, 2010)

*insane!! in a good way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 22, 2010)

It looks like you got back those colored eyeshadow palettes that "went missing" a while back. I'm glad you didn't loose all those great LE shades.


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks for sharing hun! I would be happy forever if i had a collection like yours!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 23, 2010)

i think u are an make up artist? its a great collection but u know it... im jealous


----------



## LC (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SiCiLyGiRl* 

 
_i think u are an make up artist? its a great collection but u know it... im jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes i am. if i wasnt...dear God that would be an unhealthy addiction


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jun 23, 2010)

i am drooling!


----------



## LC (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_It looks like you got back those colored eyeshadow palettes that "went missing" a while back. I'm glad you didn't loose all those great LE shades._

 
and yes..thank goodness! finally got a hold of someone who had them..phew!!


----------



## Sony (Jun 24, 2010)

Love it...


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jun 24, 2010)

Whoooooooooooa! That is an amazingly huge collection!! That's awesome! Thanks for sharing Looove seeing collections


----------



## blondejunkie (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## lenchen (Jun 27, 2010)

simply amazing!


----------



## MAC.girl (Jun 30, 2010)

wow awesome collection! I can only hope mine will look half as good as yours!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 5, 2010)

O.M.G. That is amazing.


----------



## nychick1384 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is a truly massive collection! I am so jealous


----------



## Samooga (Jul 6, 2010)

such an amazing collection!! What I strive to have!! ahahha


----------



## bluebyul (Jul 9, 2010)

It never occurred to me that one would insure MU as well. I mean its part of your job of course, but I guess its because I only do it for fun I never thought of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and btw...WOW! XD


----------



## makeuptianna (Aug 14, 2010)

Amazing.........


----------



## nunu (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome collection!


----------



## gsbn (Aug 14, 2010)

*Speachless* Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sarby (Aug 16, 2010)

very impressive! where did you get those lipstick pallets?


----------



## LC (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sarby* 

 
_very impressive! where did you get those lipstick pallets?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
mac used to sell them years ago... theyre called lipmix palettes. japonesque makes similar ones


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 18, 2010)

Ohhhh yes, I think I could die happy if I had your collection


----------



## LC (Aug 24, 2010)

LC's makeup storage - Specktra.Net

heres how i store it


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 25, 2010)

Is it alright to thank you for my macgasm? That was a delight to look at!


----------



## versace (Aug 25, 2010)

wow im speechless this is devine


----------

